# Gerhard Schumann: Piano concertino (1956)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

For all those who are interested in the piano concerto repertoire: I just uploaded the pdf-score of the "Concertino for piano and orchestra op.63" by German composer Gerhard Schumann (1914-1976) to my website. I own the original autograph of the composition and created the score to support the music. I don't know of any performance, so I think the work remains unperformed so far.

You can find the pdf-file here:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-non-violin-manuscripts/

Best, 
Tobias


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if John Ogdon recorded Schurman's Piano Concerto? It's supposed to be very intense and demanding to play.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wrong tread, sorry


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Wrong tread, sorry


Not entirely--same composer and similar work--this thread just reminded me of it. Please forgive the intrusion.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not entirely--same composer and similar work--this thread just reminded me of it. Please forgive the intrusion.


I guess you thought of Gerard Schurmann, British composer born 1924. My manuscript (and the pdf-score) belong to the Piano concertino of Gerhard Schumann, German composer who lived 1914-1976.

Best,
Tobias


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh dang, I completely read that as Gerard Schurmann.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh dang, I completely read that as Gerard Schurmann.


As I did: Schumann :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> As I did: Schumann :lol:


It's amazing how much our brains can fill in...sometimes quite inaccurately!


----------

